# Sibling Living Arrangements?? Separation??



## WestCoast (Jan 25, 2013)

So I'm trying to figure out who to give my sister in law now that Cinnamon passed away. She was going to take the two sisters, but now I'm not sure who to send her. Should I just give her the remaining sister, or the two brothers? She doesn't want to have to separate if she takes two, hence the reason she wanted two of the same sex. She will take whomever I choose to send her. What do you guys think?

Already tonight I am seeing Slade want to keep Vince away from Blondie, he would not allow him to get between them on the perch for the night and kept arguing until Vince gave up and went to another perch. Now Slade is running back and forth on the perch making noises and talking to his parents across the room. Is he starting to act hormonal already? Or did I just catch him in a moment? He's just barely over 50 days old. When do I need to separate them from their sister, so no one gets too close??


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

now i'm not experienced at breeding\sibling arrangements.
but male and female can live happily together, and not mate, with hormone reduction techniques. so i don't see why a brother and a sister couldn't do the same, but your sister would need to make sure she used hormone reduction techniques, so nothing bad happened.
having said that, if the boys get on well together you might as well send them, since there'll be no problems there. 

EDIT: here's a sticky about hormonal behaviour and control.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Personally I'd send the two brothers. Siblings are more likely to mate with each other (Ew I know) because they know each other and are used to each other. Hormone reduction techniques will help, but eggs can still be laid and a lot of people have issues with boiling/shaking the eggs to prevent them from hatching even though in this case they should (deformities and health issues are big among incest babies). Once there isn't a girl around for the boys to compete over, they'll be OK. And to be honest, I don't think Slade was hormonal, he was just being a pushy baby.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah I doubt he's already being hormonal. He's a little young for that


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I vote to give her the two males. I have ongoing incest issues in my flock and spend half the year playing hormone police. The strongest pair bond in my flock is between Squeebis and his sister Teela, and Henry has spent most of his life trying to convince his mother to be his mate. Fortunately she isn't interested. I should have named him Oedipus instead of Henry VIII.


----------

